
Age verification plans put web users' privacy at risk - jsingleton
https://www.openrightsgroup.org/press/releases/2017/web-users-privacy-at-risk
======
tony-allan
I am not sure of the wording of the proposed requirement but I cannot see why
companies (let's use Paypal as an example) can't offer a service where they
verify age without releasing personal details or keeping records at their end.

They could even charge a modest fee, perhaps even once off, to provide this
service.

It doesn't seem like an intractable problem to me.

